# Look 695 Cable Stops



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

As much as I love my 695, it is frustrating that they use so fiddly cable stop, at least from my point of view. What I am specifically referring to is the cable stops for the rear brake cable. As you can see from the picture, the cable stop consists of 2 parts, black and silver. I am missing the silver part. I have been searching high and low but have been unable to find one/a set for sale. Can anybody help me out? I also noticed that some bikes have color coded cable stops/ends. It would be cool if I can get them in other colors other than black.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Suggest you PM Justin, LOOK rep, who posts here

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/look-595-hsc-6-fork-replacement-327188-post4701717.html#poststop


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> Suggest you PM Justin, LOOK rep, who posts here
> 
> Look 595 HSC 6 fork replacement



Great! Thanks for the tip. I'll do just that.


----------

